# Is Bark safe for dogs



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

can anyone tell me if its safe to have bark is safe , as we have some in the garden and I'm worried in case our puppy tries to eat any of it.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

It is as safe as any other floor surface EXCEPT if it is cocoa mulch. This contains theobromine which is toxic to dogs. So smell it.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

As bark degrades, it becomes host to fungi, some species of which could be very UNsafe, it just depends what's in your area and which spores land where. 

It's likely a puppy will it least have a chew on it. I'd replace it with gravel or slate chippings if you can afford it, which should work out as better value for money in the long run - but it's not anything to panic over.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Unfortunately fungi can and does grow on ALL surfaces, the likelihood of any dog becoming ill from fungi is minute, so I would not go rushing to replace bark chippings.

Thousands of dog owners have bark chips down with NO problems at all.

Of course NOTHING in life is risk free. But there are FAR more potentially dangerous hazards than bark.

So I would relax.


----------

